# How Does One Know If They Are Improving?



## Festus

Or
How can one measure their progress?
By:
- speed of playing?
- playing more difficult pieces?
- learning piece quicker than previously?
- understanding more complicated aspects of theory?
- learning to play multiple instruments?
- achieving greater pleasure from playing?
Any thoughts would be appreciated.
FH
.


----------



## Taggart

Small steps - getting the "tricky" bars right; getting them integrated into the piece; getting the dynamics right; getting the tempo right.

The more you work on specifics, the better it gets. This should then spill over into achieving greater pleasure from playing since you are no longer "worried" about specific aspects and can be more relaxed.

Playing more difficult pieces is an interesting one. Some pieces present technical challenges but every piece has its own challenges, the better the get the more you can do with even simple pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

See how our member Jaro is doing:

Lets stay motivated


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

When my wife stops asking me to close the door when I'm playing.


----------



## Jaro

Taggart said:


> Small steps - getting the "tricky" bars right; getting them integrated into the piece; getting the dynamics right; getting the tempo right.
> 
> The more you work on specifics, the better it gets. This should then spill over into achieving greater pleasure from playing since you are no longer "worried" about specific aspects and can be more relaxed.
> 
> Playing more difficult pieces is an interesting one. Some pieces present technical challenges but every piece has its own challenges, the better the get the more you can do with even simple pieces.


What Taggart wrote is so true. You think you have it and then well: SURPRISE  Still something to work on. Of course I say from perspective of someone who is still on the road to achieve some decent level. 
Recently I work on Sonatina Op 36 no 1 suggested by other member of this forum and with that piece of music I opened so many doors and curiosity and learnt so much, as well how to learn/practice but still not there yet. So, what I am trying to say or confirm what Taggart wrote at last paragraph that difficult piece though challenging brings a lot of skills, knowledge and FUN  you can use later with pieces you know, and then you will see your progress.


----------

